
Merge Pull Requests from your phone - geetarista
https://github.com/blog/1642-merge-pull-requests-from-your-phone
======
chancancode
I'm not too sure if this is intended to bring the number of open issues up or
down...

------
dlinder
Next up: text "MERGE" to #448482

~~~
pkrumins
haha!

------
jlgreco
So I guess the idea of testing changes yourself before accepting a pull
request is out the window...

Sure, for some changes this may be fine ( _" TRIVIAL: fix typo"_), but it
seems to me this sort of thing will only encourage sloppy work.

~~~
dwwoelfel
>> So I guess the idea of testing changes yourself before accepting a pull
request is out the window...

In many cases, the person who merges the pull request is the person who
created the pull request. The author will create a pull request, let his
collaborators review the code, then hit merge once he gets a "LGTM".
Presumably, the author has already tested his changes.

~~~
jlgreco
Well that is fine, as I said there are some situations where this would work
fine, I am concerned about the other use cases though.

------
jacquesc
Seems like they still have to reimplement a ton of their features on the
mobile views. I've just been using "use desktop mode" in mobile chrome and
that allows me to do everything.

------
jgalt212
Clearly a good use of Andreessen Horowitz's $100MM.

------
seppo0010
Please don't.

